# Flounder GIG For Sale



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I bought this GIG last year from OUTCAST. The brand is Sea Stryker. It is a 10' stainless gig, with the 5 prong head. 

Outcast sells them for $64.95. I will sell for the first $30. No Less, otherwise I'll keep. I just sold the boat, so I won't 

be needing it anytime soon. If interested, call me or PM me.

Steve

850-982-9188


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!


----------

